# Some more of Gunther



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

spoofan, Thank you for sharing pictures of our favorite celeb, Gunther. I think that we all just love him to pieces. We all seem to be fans of his. Gorgeous as always. Love all the pix, but especially the apple pickin' time pic, cider time!!!!!!


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

Gorgeous as always!!! I am one of those fans.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I am, without a doubt, a fan. They are all amazing photos of Gunther. Thank you as always for sharing them,
_


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

He's quite the beautiful boy!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Aww, so pretty!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

He is so handsome! I love the picture of him with the apples and the picture on the beach where he's like: "Talk to the Butt"

Yep I could see him on a calendar.


----------



## aki (Jul 19, 2009)

I never get sick of seeing pictures of Gunter. He is such a good-looking spoo! His close-ups are gorgeous, as are the rest of the pictures.

Thank you for sharing your wonderful pictures with us!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Beautiful! I agree with MM; those pics are my favorite too, LOL!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks guys.
He is such a character already...at his young age...I can hardly wait to see what's in store for us when he matures in a year or so.


----------



## stepanelle (Aug 3, 2009)

He is absolutely stunning, you lucky owner you!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

What a beautiful Snow Spoo!!! He has a stunning, grab at your heart, face!


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

He's just wonderful, spoofan. I know what you mean about how he loves life. Murphy is like that, too. It's a wonderful quality - in dogs or people :smile: I love that 4th picture of him. Great captures as always!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

*sigh* he's so handsome. Jazz is sitting here drooling... I'll have to break the news to her one day that we don't have a trip to canada in our future lol.


----------



## PomPom (Aug 8, 2008)

Gunther is beautiful i love the apple pic


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Gunther's pictures look like they should be in a gallery. He is absolutely stunning and his poise really comes through in your photos.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

he is sooo beautiful and you are such a great photographer - his pictures should be in a book!!!


----------



## Debbyd (Aug 20, 2009)

He is absolutely gorgeous. One of the most beautiful poodles I have ever seen. 

Debby


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks,everybody,for your kind comments.


----------



## Raiko (Aug 26, 2009)

Gunther is REALLY stunning


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

*Gunther Pics*

Spoofan:

I just love it when you post pictures of Gunther. He is such a beautiful dog and you are a fantastic photographer. I was wondering if you would mind sending me a picture of him that I can show to our groomer. I'd like to try that style of cut on Max. I tried to copy from the site but of course it comes out really small. I like the one of him walking where it shows the whole body.

Thank you!
Chris
[email protected]


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

he is just such an exceceptional dog - i love his pics!


----------

